# Kribensis Cichlid do they eat shrimp?



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Do these fish eat shrimp? If so do you have any sugestions of fish that are about this size i can keep in a large community that arent shrimp eaters besides angels, rams, or gouramis?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

Iv seen my Kribs 'chase down' the shrimp. Also Iv seen the pearl gouramis tempt to eat them. Iv also heard the ams do eat shrimp.

I feed my kribs ghost shrimp every once in a while as treats they love them


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Pretty much if the fish can fit the shrimp in its mouth, consider the shrimp fancy feeders.


----------



## Mr.ThomasWalls (Feb 11, 2007)

Kribs WILL eat your shrimp


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sure they will, especially if they pair up and start spawning. They get quite aggressive when that occurs.


----------

